# nolva clomid standalone cycle



## bvs (Jun 21, 2014)

so im not sure if this is a completely stupid idea but thats why im asking.
ill preface this by saying im still natty at the moment but got my bloods done a few months ago and they came back at the low end but still within what is considered 'normal'. i dont have any numbers to quote but ill be sure to ask doc for a print out next time i go. this left me very dissapointesd because at 22 i was hoping to have my test levels right up at the high end of the scale.

so to my question. as the title suggests i was pondering if a short (maybe like 4 weeks?) cycle of nolva or clomid or both together might help my situation. i happen to have both already and have clomid 40tabs at 50mg and nolva 35tabs at 20mg. ive been doing research obviously and people report good results on 25mg a day clomid alone but i havent been able to find out much.

is my idea retarded?


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jun 21, 2014)

You're natty ATM but do you have a cycle history? If your T levels are naturally low, I doubt that a clomid / nolva cycle will raise your levels permanently, it will def raise them while on but should drop back to "normal" once the "cycle" is over.
If you already did a cycle then it is more a recovery thing and it might help, I've heard about people doing long (up to 6 months) "light" pcts and having success in recovering from tanked T levels.

It is not uncommon to see people with low T levels on Clomid year round to pump it up. I know a guy on another board with natty T levels around the 400 mark, he takes clomid (can't remember if he takes 25 or 50mg) E3D year round and it brings his levels close to 900.

I don't have any knowledge regarding the eventual side-effects / risks of such protocol, I hope some knowledgable members like Doc or Meg will step in to give their feedback.


----------



## bvs (Jun 21, 2014)

Never done gear or PHs


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 21, 2014)

It's difficult to answer your question without seeing your labs. Clomid may possibly help but could also do nothing for you. Again it depends on what the issue is. I personally wouldn't consider Nolva/clomid cycle and if your values are truly low you could possibly be a candidate for TRT. It's a lifelong decision though so don't rush into anything before doing your homework. Once you get your lab results posted up here the guys will be able to help you out more


----------



## bvs (Jun 21, 2014)

Ill get the exact labs next time I see the doc. I plan on starting cycles soon so it would just be an in the mean time type thing.


----------



## Marly27 (Jun 21, 2014)

Nolva can lower IGF-1 levels, I would not use it unless you are doing PCT.  I've also heard of people doing low dose naloxone for the results that you are looking for.  

But, I honestly would take a look at the quality of your diet, stress, sleep, etc before adding in anything exogenous.  People often do not realize how much a difference some high quality food, a decent nights sleep, and properly managed stress can do for your endocrine system.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 21, 2014)

You'll be nutN snowy mountains on clomid...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 21, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> You'll be nutN snowy mountains on clomid...



Haha 

Op if you plan on running shit soon anyways then what's the point? I've heard guys running clomid for 6 months to a year with good results in terms of raising their test but for someone in your case I don't think it's worth it. 

Just stick yourself already and get jacked son!!!!


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jun 22, 2014)

Clomid has side effects (long term and short) that would keep me from doing what you're doing.  I've read about eye problems from Clomid use, but not sure the validity of the article as it was years ago when I read it on another board.  I can however offer some insight as to how I feel while taking clomid....

A winey, cranky, moody, depressed, bitch.

For this reason above I chose to only use nolva, and might use both if the clomid only lasted the first week or so.  Any longer and I could potentially go out and buy kotex.

Good luck, have you tried natty test boosters (herbal) in the past?


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 29, 2020)

TriniJuice said:


> You'll be nutN snowy mountains on clomid...


I’m kinda hoping this is the case. Does Clomid significantly increase loads? I’ve read that elsewhere.

I am also super hoping to get ball volume back; my boys were pretty hefty before cycle but I was willing to sacrifice that because no one really cares deeply about ball size.


----------



## Merlin (Oct 29, 2020)

Do you have any actual symptoms of low T? There is a reason for the range. Some people are always on the lower side, some on the higher and some right in the middle. I would never consider doing clomid if i was going to just run an actual cycle soon, makes no sense imo if you have no symptoms of low T. I agree with panda post up labs. Just save your nolva/clomid for your pct and go get some hcg for your first cycle.

Clomid can cause vision issues typically with larger dosages. I've seen people be moody on about any dose.


----------



## PetrifiedQuagmire (Nov 19, 2020)

Naloxone?? Naloxone is also called narcan and is used for opioid  (usually heroin) overdoses. Is there really a use for it in bodybuilding?


----------

